# Hey Baron (1 Viewer)



## KangTheMad (Sep 16, 2010)

Watch out for Q. ;-)


----------



## garza (Sep 16, 2010)

Don't shout at the Captain, young man. Just go back to your seat and keep rowing or you'll be moved back to the bottom bench.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Sep 16, 2010)

Q is a badass in Star Trek. Who's Q on Writing forums then!?


----------



## KangTheMad (Sep 16, 2010)

Q is me, and I am God.

Oh, and thumbs up on choosing Picard. Best. Captain. Ever.


----------



## Foxee (Sep 16, 2010)

Great avatar of Q.  Strange things are going to start happening to Baron now that he's here.


----------



## KangTheMad (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm thinking of pulling him into the Consortuum randomly to have seemingly meaningless talks.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Sep 16, 2010)

It would have been really cool if Captain Kirk and co encountered Q at some point as well. It would have seemed like Q was helping everything take shape up to the point in the finale of Next Generation. Oooh.


----------



## k3ng (Sep 16, 2010)

Avatar wars!!! Go my powerful.. cow....


----------



## Foxee (Sep 16, 2010)

Oh yeah, that cow's a powerhouse. It's in the googly eyes.


----------



## garza (Sep 16, 2010)

Has anyone else noticed that both the Ox and the Cow are cross-eyed? Family resemblance, perhaps?


----------



## Gumby (Sep 16, 2010)

It's a bovine thing, comes from all that methane gas me thinks.


----------



## Foxee (Sep 16, 2010)

Gumby said:


> It's a bovine thing, comes from all that methane gas me thinks.


 It's a working theory.

View attachment 1227


----------



## caelum (Sep 16, 2010)

k3ng said:


> Avatar wars!!! Go my powerful.. cow....


 Cthulhu take you all!  Although, cows and Picard aren't to be scoffed at.


----------



## k3ng (Sep 16, 2010)

Cthulu, pah! Sometimes only a cow will do.


----------



## caelum (Sep 17, 2010)

Here is what a cow can do. 







Although, for the Diablo fans out there, here is also what a cow can do.  That's some burly beef.


----------



## RoundEye (Sep 17, 2010)

Mine’s animated. Ha, ha. :twisted:


----------



## caelum (Sep 17, 2010)

I wanted to use this one but it's too big. :sad:


----------



## RoundEye (Sep 17, 2010)

That's creepy.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Sep 17, 2010)

It could keep me and small children awake at nights.


----------



## MeeQ (Sep 17, 2010)

If we are having silly avatar wars (considering I never thought Star Trek was ever worth my time... Seriously no offense, but life is too short)

... I win.


----------



## KangTheMad (Sep 17, 2010)

caelum said:


> Cthulhu take you all! Although, cows and Picard aren't to be scoffed at.



Pah, Q is an omnipotent being. Faaar more powerful than Cthulu.


----------



## caelum (Sep 17, 2010)

You're right.  Q is not to be trifled with.  Especially if he's wearing one of these.


----------



## k3ng (Sep 17, 2010)

I like this Q better.


----------



## Farror (Sep 17, 2010)

Eh. Your avatars are ok, I guess. Nothing really compares with the majesty and sophistication of a tiger bunny.


----------



## Like a Fox (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Harley Quinn takes the badass crown.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeah, but where would she be without the Joker?


----------



## Like a Fox (Sep 18, 2010)

Damn, Harley - Why you wanna kiss that mouth?


----------



## RoundEye (Sep 18, 2010)

Bruno Spatola said:


> Yeah, but where would she be without the Joker?



That’s the mouth of the Joker, isn’t it?

Want to scare the kids? Show them an evil clown right before bed. lol


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## garza (Sep 18, 2010)

How did you get that picture of my Uncle Elmo?


----------



## k3ng (Sep 18, 2010)

RoundEye said:


> That’s the mouth of the Joker, isn’t it?
> 
> Want to scare the kids? Show them an evil clown right before bed. lol


 

This is where I think my urge to punch clowns comes from... a reflex action to images like these.


----------



## Lamperoux (Sep 18, 2010)

k3ng said:


> Avatar wars!!! Go my powerful.. cow....


 
haha, and i have a powerful corporation...logo...dam cow


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Sep 18, 2010)

Haha yeah, I don't like clowns either. It's a very common phobia isn't it? 

I always imagine Tim Curry as Pennywise, that's why I don't like them. 








To be fair, that's what got me into Stephen King so, there were ups and downs. . .


----------



## Lamperoux (Sep 18, 2010)

This is my answer to Q.
http://www.moneyandshit.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/prof-badass.jpg


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Sep 18, 2010)

Haha, that actually looks just like my grandad. Not my real grandad obviously, we called him that though. 

I'm the whitest grand-son of all time if he was


----------

